# Suicide Bunny Gear



## Lord Vetinari (6/3/16)

Only heard good things. Never tried. Want to dig in a little anybody with stock please hit me up.


----------



## Lingogrey (6/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Only heard good things. Never tried. Want to dig in a little anybody with stock please hit me up.


http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/suicide-bunny.html

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/3/16)

3 bottles ordered thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

